# One for you cop haters.



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What a great day it was. Woke up early and I was all caught up on the housework. As usual every other Saturday is range day for me and my prepper pals. We went to the range and today's training revolved around AK since I'm still green to the platform. Our focus was on drills involving speed reloads. I also brought the ole ARs for some added fun. It's a learning curve to swap mags in an AK when you're used to ARs. Anyway, after all the gun fun I'm heading home. Rifles and range gear is in the back of the truck in their cases. Idiot me let his registration expire last month and hasn't renewed it yet. On the way home I passed a Texas state trooper and he u turned and lit me up. I performed a textbook pull over. Hazzard lights, keys on the dash, hands on the wheel and a respectful attitude. Trooper walks up and sees the long arms in the bed as well as the other various range gear. After some simple conversation he issues me a warning. Not a ticket. Get that truck inspected and it'll be dismissed. He did not even mention the AK or AR that were in the bed or the .357 sitting on the passenger seat in full view. It was loaded. Just told me to be safe and have a great day. No search, no attitude, no bs... If I was in Jersey I'd probably be facing a life sentence. God bless Texas and the south. Just a little reminder that most police are no different than you or me. Use the golden rule and you will be fine! At least in the south.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Uppity Texan cop. 

Had it been an Alabama State Trooper you'd have been on the side of the road for a good thirty minutes, talking about guns and ammo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good things happen to good people. 

(Run or fight the cop..or other stupid stuff... and bad things happen. Be respectful and you get respect. Interesting...)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Uppity Texan cop.
> 
> Had it been an Alabama State Trooper you'd have been on the side of the road for a good thirty minutes, talking about guns and ammo.


I almost asked him what AR he had in the charger. Restraint got the better of me! Probably would have turned into an hour long debate but it was hot and I was hungry!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

How many millions of these type interactions go unreported each year? Something must be done about this, or you will mess up the police reputation.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I almost asked him what AR he had in the charger. Restraint got the better of me! Probably would have turned into an hour long debate but it was hot and I was hungry!


Yea, around here don't act interested or your going to be late.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, good men of every race color and creed, employment too, Even Cops. 


Treat all those as Brothers


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well there's almost a million peace officers so maybe about a million or so a day?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I almost asked him what AR he had in the charger. Restraint got the better of me! Probably would have turned into an hour long debate but it was hot and I was hungry!


Good call on your part. Unless you got the time for a lengthy discussion, just assume he likes the same weapons you do and there is no need in discussing it.

How are you liking the AK?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You should have started talking about glock vs 1911. He probably woulda writ ya up. LoL.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Good call on your part. Unless you got the time for a lengthy discussion, just assume he likes the same weapons you do and there is no need in discussing it.
> 
> How are you liking the AK?


Well I'm sure loving the AK! All these claims about accuracy are proving to be unfounded. I guess that if you hand an AK to an inexperienced desert rat the claims could be true. But I'm finding it to be an excellent weapon. My only complaint so far is that you have to "rock" the mags in and cock it. Where as with the AR you can slam em home and hit the paddle. With training that issue will be overcome. So far I love BOTH platforms!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There you go let a white man run around with expired plates and an armory in the bed of a pick truck have a ice day sir. But let a brother try that.
No eating or drinking allowed while video is playing .
Please no children in the room.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> There you go let a white man run around with expired plates and an armory in the bed of a pick truck have a ice day sir. But let a brother try that.
> No eating or drinking allowed while video is playing .
> Please no children in the room.


Smitty, I don't know you from Adam. That being said, I have read enough of your posts that I thought gave me a clue as to your values/beliefs. NEVER in a million years would I have expected to get Chris Rock from one of your posts. Wow. Love it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Will there be a quiz at the end of the video?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Smitty, I don't know you from Adam. That being said, I have read enough of your posts that I thought gave me a clue as to your values/beliefs. NEVER in a million years would I have expected to get Chris Rock from one of your posts. Wow. Love it.


 There is truth in every word he says. Words every young person needs to hear Black white or what ever they choose to self Identify as. Just because I do not participate in a lot that goes on in this world does not mean I am not aware of it. After all as a 1SG in an infantry company there is not much I have not seen or dealt with. 
Test question essay answer you are speeding down a street in XYZ and the lights come on you?
As some of you know my second son was promoted to 1SG last month he called me last night and said "why are young soldiers so stupid?"
I just laugh and told him to get use to it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you were in Jersey you would be facing a firing squad.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you were out here in Pennsylvania there would a swat team and a 45 day manhunt. Bloodhounds too.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> What a great day it was. Woke up early and I was all caught up on the housework. As usual every other Saturday is range day for me and my prepper pals. We went to the range and today's training revolved around AK since I'm still green to the platform. Our focus was on drills involving speed reloads. I also brought the ole ARs for some added fun. It's a learning curve to swap mags in an AK when you're used to ARs. Anyway, after all the gun fun I'm heading home. Rifles and range gear is in the back of the truck in their cases. Idiot me let his registration expire last month and hasn't renewed it yet. On the way home I passed a Texas state trooper and he u turned and lit me up. I performed a textbook pull over. Hazzard lights, keys on the dash, hands on the wheel and a respectful attitude. Trooper walks up and sees the long arms in the bed as well as the other various range gear. After some simple conversation he issues me a warning. Not a ticket. Get that truck inspected and it'll be dismissed. He did not even mention the AK or AR that were in the bed or the .357 sitting on the passenger seat in full view. It was loaded. Just told me to be safe and have a great day. No search, no attitude, no bs... If I was in Jersey I'd probably be facing a life sentence. God bless Texas and the south. Just a little reminder that most police are no different than you or me. Use the golden rule and you will be fine! At least in the south.


Lucky since having a pistol in plain view in a vehicle is a crime in Texas.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Essay answer: when you see the lights and hear the siren you immediately pull over roll down the window and wait for the official to approach. When he or she approaches put on a big smile and state "what seems to be your problem tonight officer?" Then try to talk your way out of it. J/K


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You had a visible handgun in your car in Texas?
Bad Ark, bad.
Lady Luck was on your side.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Lucky since having a pistol in plain view in a vehicle is a crime in Texas.





Kauboy said:


> You had a visible handgun in your car in Texas?
> Bad Ark, bad.
> Lady Luck was on your side.


Yep I was real lucky. Normally i would have stashed it in the glovebox but there was one in there too.

Question for yall since you know more about the law than I do: with the new open carry is it still a crime?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Texas laws differ from Wisconsin . Before CC was passed by Governor Walker we had to unload and case all weapon in a vehicle. Now that is no longer required even for a long gun IF you have a CC. In a nut shell Wisconsin now treats you car as your home.
We never needed to pass an open carry law. It has always been allowed by the State constitution. We have had issues with some DA's that do not believe in the constitution over the years but Open carry is legal here and always has been.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Had nearly the same experience returning from turkey hunting. My sister had picked me up, her sticker expired unknown by me, and we got lit up by a PA trooper with my smoke pole clearly visible in the back. Smiled while he gave us the ticket and sent us on our way. No hassle.

I paid her ticket, by the way.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Yep I was real lucky. Normally i would have stashed it in the glovebox but there was one in there too.
> 
> Question for yall since you know more about the law than I do: with the new open carry is it still a crime?


Good freaking question. My GUESS is that holstered no, out on the seat yes.

My understanding is that the only thing that changes is the ability to openly carry, on the person, with a chl.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Good freaking question. My GUESS is that holstered no, out on the seat yes.
> 
> My understanding is that the only thing that changes is the ability to openly carry, on the person, with a chl.


Well it was holstered but not on my belt. Just lying there on the seat. Guess I need to do some research.

I did see a pic of a group of bikers all wearing handguns on their hips while riding. Glad to see it. I will also be glad if they remove the requirement for needing the carry permit. Even though I have one I don't like that rule. Guess total freedom will come in baby steps.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Open carry passed and was enacted?
I was under the impression it wouldn't take effect until 2016.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yep. Research confirms 1 Jan 2016. That will make my camping trips much more comfortable. (Only time I see a point in open carrying is when I know for a fact S is about to HTF, and when out in nature and there is risk of encountering snakes, boar, or predators.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Well I'm sure loving the AK! All these claims about accuracy are proving to be unfounded. I guess that if you hand an AK to an inexperienced desert rat the claims could be true. But I'm finding it to be an excellent weapon. My only complaint so far is that you have to "rock" the mags in and cock it. Where as with the AR you can slam em home and hit the paddle. With training that issue will be overcome. So far I love BOTH platforms!


It won't take long at all before you'll be rocking the mag into place as if you've been doing it all your life.

I love both platforms, too. Folks can't help but to bicker about which one is best, but those folks are usually ones who do not own both. A true shooter learns his rifles, knows the strengths and weaknesses of them and embraces them for what they are.

Wait until you obtain an M1A. You'll then know the answer to the question about the best rifle. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yep. Research confirms 1 Jan 2016. That will make my camping trips much more comfortable. (Only time I see a point in open carrying is when I know for a fact S is about to HTF, and when out in nature and there is risk of encountering snakes, boar, or predators.)


Yep that's right. Here is more confirmation: http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/05/29/its-official-texas-legislature-passes-open-carry/

Wonder what the deal was with the pic of the bikers?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

cops are generally nice in my opinion. ive never had a problem with any....but I don't go out looking for trouble too..only been stopped once for speeding 10 miles an hour over..got a warning about my registration and fixed the problem the next day.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wait until you obtain an M1A. You'll then know the answer to the question about the best rifle. :armata_PDT_12:


Yep, you will know it is not the M1A &#55357;&#56846;.

I love my M1A and LRB M25 but, there are a lot more accurate easier to operate rifles out there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad he didnt hit you up to buy tickets to the policemeans balls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Yep, you will know it is not the M1A ��.
> 
> I love my M1A and LRB M25 but, there are a lot more accurate easier to operate rifles out there.


Blasphemer!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yep I was real lucky. Normally i would have stashed it in the glovebox but there was one in there too.
> 
> Question for yall since you know more about the law than I do: with the new open carry is it still a crime?


Jak was spot on.
The law, when it takes effect in Jan '16, will allow license holders to carry openly in a holster affixed on the belt or in a shoulder rig. Car carry will have to adhere to this as well, or remain concealed.
As for the bikers, if they had vests on, they could potentially claim that the visibility of their guns while riding was a consequnce of the wind. Since the law changed from "failing to conceal" to "intentionally displaying" a year or so ago, they could take advantage of a bit more protection from the wording of the law.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

*speeding*

I have been lit up for speeding.....alot, in nc and tn, and despite my gut reaction to dislike the police, i have not personally had any bad experiences. I am an emt, so i deal with the po po alot, and i think it comes with the badge, that they are just ready to react all the time, positive or negative, in there line of work its better to be rude than dead. Not giving them a pass for trampling particularly on our 4th ammendment rights, but its a lot to keep straight. and someone mentioned the golden rule, karma, positve energy and all that, its about all we have


----------



## east mountain preppers (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank You Gov. Abbott for making open carry legal. I am a natural born Texan and if i didnt know better i would have though it was already legal with all the shotguns and hunting rifles in the rear windows of every truck i saw.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I share your sentiment, but the open carry law would not have applied in this case. First, the gun must be holstered according to the law, and the law hasn't taken effect yet.


----------

